# Sticky  Tips for fighting depression.



## Cosmic Hobo

Thanks! I have a few friends who have suffered from depression, and I've tried to help them.

I think that one of the most crucial things to cure depression is to _trust life_. To realise that pain and misery aren't all that life has to offer, to connect to human beings, and to see that people are, by and large, decent.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Thanks! I have a few friends who have suffered from depression, and I've tried to help them.
> 
> I think that one of the most crucial things to cure depression is to _trust life_. To realise that pain and misery aren't all that life has to offer, to connect to human beings, and to see that people are, by and large, decent.


Well there certainly are some decent people about, and they really are worth living for.

It is really nice of you to put in the effort to help people you know in real life who have depression...you must be one of those people worth living for.


----------



## Jin

Been through depression myself and this is what helped me, might not help whoever needs it but it did for me but hopefully it will.

- Think. Your actions can actually create change, if you're so unfulfilled from life what is there to lose? A start is better than anything.

- Find a hobby and others that have the same hobby. Getting good at something helps you gain confidence and really show you that you can overcome your obstacle.

- Identify the source of all that pain. Think logically on how you can make sure it doesn't affect you, solve the problem by finding the issue itself. It can be very hard but it can be as easy as just keeping away from it. 

- Getting advice from people makes you feel like crap sometimes if you're depressed. Maybe talk to a professional that knows your issues well and has seen it in a variety of cases. Medication helps too when required. But remember. If friends/family give you advice just know that someone cares about you, the advice might not work but they probably sincerely want to help you and that should make you remember that you are wanted. You aren't always alone even though you might feel that way. In my experience there was a lot of advice that made no sense.

Overall a lot of thinking seemed to help. Thinking differently and trying to everyday slowly while having certain accomplishments push you there. Thinking since the world is against you what are you worried about? If the world sucks then you gotta live for yourself. Of course what to do depends on the situation but I feel that these things help. As hard as it is to think positive trying everyday helps you to one day attain that goal.


----------



## phony

I appreciate the intentions of "tips", but ugh.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

phony said:


> I appreciate the intentions of "tips", but ugh.


Do you feel like talking about it? (if you are uncomfortable then you can send me a privet message instead of posting)

Different tips help different people, so although one tip may not work for you while works for someone else, another tip will be just want you needed. Try a bunch of different things and see what really helps you.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

watch all 7 seasons of Doctor Who continuously ,and act like the world doesnt exist


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I find that when I'm stressed out the simple act of washing my face helps a little...Since stress is usually directly linked to depression I thought I'd mention this.

Even the smallest and simplest things can help, and sometimes all we can do are simple things, so it's good to be aware of a few things we can do. Does anyone else have any simple tricks that can help?

I don't know if this works or is a good idea, but a friend of mine who also suffers from depression told me that a psychologists suggested getting a rubber band around the wrist and flicking it whenever you get sad feelings...kinda sounds weird to me though. Another friend was suggested to clench a block of ice in their fist until it dissolved (I forget but that may have been more for stress relief). Has anyone else hear or done these things before, and have they helped?


----------



## Moonrise

@_NinthTome_ These are the traditional tips for trying to quit self harm (almost like a nicorette patch for smokers).

These tips are decent, but forget how it feels to be utterly sad and demotivated (in my worst days, it emotionally hurts if I physically move, reading stops helping and becomes a point of frustration, and talking about how I feel makes my throat itch to scream). On those days, the best thing you can do is seek out someone who can say "I know it _sucks_ right now, and no matter what happens I am _still _gonna be here." 
On days or periods where this is not possible, watching something funny then sleeping usually allows me to wake up in a better mood.
And showers work wonders for sore heads and muscles, it's worth gathering all that motivation 

~hugs~ to anyone reading this in need of one. PM me anytime to talk.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Moonrise said:


> @_NinthTome_ These are the traditional tips for trying to quit self harm (almost like a nicorette patch for smokers).
> 
> These tips are decent, but forget how it feels to be utterly sad and demotivated (in my worst days, it emotionally hurts if I physically move, reading stops helping and becomes a point of frustration, and talking about how I feel makes my throat itch to scream). On those days, the best thing you can do is seek out someone who can say "I know it _sucks_ right now, and no matter what happens I am _still _gonna be here."
> On days or periods where this is not possible, watching something funny hen sleeping usually allows me to wake up in a better mood.
> And showers work wonders for sore heads and muscles, it's worth gathering all that motivation
> 
> ~hugs~ to anyone reading this in need of one. PM me anytime to talk.


This is true, and thank you for your comments. Hopefully the tips can help others avoid reaching the worst point of depression, and they have kept me afloat at times, but sometimes it's like you are falling off a cliff and nothing can stop you. In those times it's good to know that those feelings will pass, and that people really care about us. As for me, I never used to talk to my family about my depression and things that bothered me, but once it all spilled out after a very stressful period I found the support amazing and just what I needed. I didn't turn to my brothers because they were younger than me, but now I know they are good support anyway. I've learnt to open up and talk, which has been a life saver for me...really this is essential. So many of us (including myself for many years) keep our feelings hidden and bottled up, but that is a mistake. It's ok to turn to others for help, and to lean on people we trust at times.

If you have negative feelings and thoughts bottled up inside you, please talk to someone about them.


- as for showers, yes, also amazing for sore muscles.


----------



## Supashrimp

I can't say that I've ever necessarily felt 'depressed' before, but I have been dealing with a very painful break-up this past month and I've definitely been feeling the most sad I have ever been before. I am moving away in a month or so, so although I love him still...it is best for us not to be together which is difficult to accept. This past month I have not wanted to do anything...I just want to sleep so I can stop thinking about everything. I was on youtube trying to keep my mind off of things and I came across a video that has inspired me so much. I'm not saying that it will cure depression...but I just thought I would post it here in hopes that someone would find it uplifting in the slightest. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## whiteshadow

Easy TIP for fighting any kind of depression ...

____________________________________________________________

Remember that no one knows the meaning of life ...

No one knows what we live for ...

The world is so vast that you cannot even think of it ...

The depression you are fighting does not even amount to the billionth of the events happening in the Vast-Space 

The world is out there for you to conquer...

You can bend it to whatever you want it to be ...

Everyone will have to face death one day and no one is spared from it ...

There is absolutely nothing to loose ...

You are already naked. (Quoting Steve Jobs)

So get the fuck out there and do what you want to do but make sure you do awesome work.

Work which makes you happy and people around you happy for the little moment in the clock of the multi-verse .... THAT IS LIFE 

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## StElmosDream

Acceptance of your feelings and not bottling things up; depressions last longer when we live in denial or shun the typical buzzwords (anxiety, stress, depressed, low mood, 'I need help', distress, 'weakness and insecurity', help, difficulty, coping and struggling) and most importantly reminding yourself that a depression can be another word for galvanisation and self growth.


----------



## Neo1451

Lay out and make a chart of the most important things in your life and concentrate on all those things. Be sure to think about 

1-live
2-(love or need to be loved)
3-need to feel important
4-variety
This comes from Hyrum Smith


----------



## He's a Superhero!

StElmosDream said:


> Acceptance of your feelings and not bottling things up; depressions last longer when we live in denial or shun the typical buzzwords (anxiety, stress, depressed, low mood, 'I need help', distress, 'weakness and insecurity', help, difficulty, coping and struggling) and most importantly reminding yourself that a depression can be another word for galvanisation and self growth.


Venting is just so important. I've said this before, but I cannot stress it enough, as it's really saved my life. I allowed myself to be completely and utterly vulnerable with my family, and it was amazing how much that helped me.


----------



## phony

Making out helped me fight it a bit, tbh.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Anyone else wish to share some tips? It's amazing what ideas we can come up with when we put our heads together.


----------



## PandaBear

Easy Tips: 
-be around full of people who love you
-eat the most junkiest foods when you are sad
-tell someone about your problems 
-watch funny things: funny stuff will always make you better


----------



## He's a Superhero!

PandaBear said:


> Easy Tips:
> -be around full of people who love you
> -eat the most junkiest foods when you are sad
> -tell someone about your problems
> -watch funny things: funny stuff will always make you better


Three of those suggestions are very good, but I disagree with eating junk food...sugar doesn't help fight depression, but enough of it can lead to health problems which will add to feelings of depression later. I suggest eat healthy, and when you notice yourself improving physically you will also notice yourself improving mentally.


----------



## PandaBear

NinthTome said:


> Three of those suggestions are very good, but I disagree with eating junk food...sugar doesn't help fight depression, but enough of it can lead to health problems which will add to feelings of depression later. I suggest eat healthy, and when you notice yourself improving physically you will also notice yourself improving mentally.


Oh  I only say junk food is because I eat healthy all the time. So treating myself makes me feel a lot better.  And chocolate can revives you energy especially if you have cried for hours.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

PandaBear said:


> Oh  I only say junk food is because I eat healthy all the time. So treating myself makes me feel a lot better.  And chocolate can revives you energy especially if you have cried for hours.


That is true...a little bit won't hurt.  Chocolate isn't a junk food by itself though. They put a lot of sugar and other things into most chocolates, but if you get the pure stuff it's actually very healthy for you, and does literally fight depression in your body.


----------



## Sparkling

conscius said:


> masturbate


Are you kidding? In this way you can lose rest respect for yourself, as you wish.


----------



## conscius

boogie said:


> Are you kidding? In this way you can lose rest respect for yourself, as you wish.


I don't understand what you mean, but I wasn't kidding. See my answer below. 



He's a Superhero! said:


> Well different things work for different people, however I'd be careful about suggesting that because some people actually feel less about themselves afterwards, and some people even feel shame about it...that's not good for depression. Not saying that it's like that for everybody, but there is a risk to some of negative feelings.


Well sure. It really shouldn't cause any problems unless the person has sexual problems, is very young and so is guilty or ashamed after doing the deed, or is quite religious. So certainly won't recommend it in those cases. But in most other cases it creates pleasure, puts one in touch with one's own body, and is also like a mini workout, etc. It's just one way to fight depression, just saying worth considering when you feel down.


----------



## afriskykiwi

I think the exercise is the best thing for depression. I don't have depression I'll just feel a little low sometimes but if I ever feel bad or a plain blah type feeling I'll go run or lift weights and afterwards I'll feel like a million bucks. The best thing to do is get on a routine and do it daily and you'll be surprised how much better you'll feel all around. Plus working out is kindof a biological thing because of our ancestors fighting tigers and doing all types of physical tasks that we don't get to really do this day in age which will make you feel weird. Plus it ups endorphins and the receptors for them.


----------



## Sparkling

conscius said:


> I don't understand what you mean, but I wasn't kidding. See my answer below.


I know a person and I know that there is many people out there, addicted to it. They hate themself for that, but cannot stop. They say that they are raping themself (isn't nice, is it?) and that it mentally distorts them.
Why start masturbation when there is so many sports to choose?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

boogie said:


> I know a person and I know that there is many people out there, addicted to it. They hate themself for that, but cannot stop. They say that they are raping themself (isn't nice, is it?) and that it mentally distorts them.
> Why start masturbation when there is so many sports to choose?


For a lot of people it can become an addiction, and if it's causing shame and/or low self-esteem then this is certainly not healthy. I also heard that this can lead to watching pornography, as regular masturbation increases the desire for sex. Pornography addiction has effected people's lives in negative ways and even broken up families and destroyed relationships, so this is a dangerous road to go down. There are plenty of other ways to combat depression, and these other ways are far more effective, so I would never suggest this as a tip. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## conscius

boogie said:


> I know a person and I know that there is many people out there, addicted to it. They hate themself for that, but cannot stop. They say that they are raping themself (isn't nice, is it?) and that it mentally distorts them.
> Why start masturbation when there is so many sports to choose?


I studied psychology and ten years ago I would have not said this word, even anonymously online. I was ashamed. Yes, although I'm a guy, and I can imagine many women even having more shame about it. And I understand the religious or cultural views that see is as something taboo. I respect that. I'm not telling a depressed religious person to try it. 

But when I studied psychology, which is not really pro-religion or for every culture (psychology was created in the West and it's mostly secular and Western), masturbation was seen as something natural and pleasurable, and that it is really no different than other ways we get pleasure, like by getting massage, eating something sweet, smelling flowers, hearing nice words, etc. 

There was a long list of suggestions and so instead of repeating them, I tried to add what was lacking. It is not my first recommendation but at the same time it's something pleasurable and puts you in touch with your body and it's not raping yourself (rape involves two people and one of them has to refuse it, so it involves one person violating another person by force). 

But as I said earlier, I understand it's not for everyone (and some of the tips offered are also not for everyone, like some have allergies and aromatherapy is not recommended for them), just wanted to add it to the list, that's all.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

conscius said:


> I studied psychology and ten years ago I would have not said this word, even anonymously online. I was ashamed. Yes, although I'm a guy, and I can imagine many women even having more shame about it. And I understand the religious or cultural views that see is as something taboo. I respect that. *I'm not telling a depressed religious person to try it.*


You didn't specify who should try it. There is definitely a connection in regards to religious people, but that is beside the point that was being made. Masturbation can easily become an addiction for someone who tries it - whether religious or not.



conscius said:


> There was a long list of suggestions and so instead of repeating them, I tried to add what was lacking. It is not my first recommendation but at the same time it's something pleasurable and puts you in touch with your body and it's not raping yourself (*rape involves two people and one of them has to refuse it*, so it involves one person violating another person by force).


This is true, however the fact that some people describe it as "self rape" is worrying. For someone to say this they must be going through addiction, where they don't want to but keep doing it anyway.



conscius said:


> But as I said earlier, I understand it's not for everyone (and some of the tips offered are also not for everyone, like some have allergies and aromatherapy is not recommended for them), just wanted to add it to the list, that's all.


I do appreciate your attempt to add to the list. We just have to be clear about the dangers about certain things - for example, look at the OP of this thread and notice that there is a warning for readers about possible allergies. I took care to add that part so people would be aware of this if they are thinking of trying things like aromatherapy.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's a thread discussing stress and anger management: http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/163603-tips-stress-anger-management.html


----------



## Enxu

Yeah I know all those are good tips but for some reason I can't bring myself to do any of them. All I could motivate myself to do is to spend hours on computer games, reading forums, and researching on depression and other problems in my life I don't have an answer to. 

I'm not even sure why I have become like this. I am a university student and have worked hard enough to get myself into honors programme. But I was diagnosed with PTSD this year from childhood emotional abuse and since then depression hasn't left me. No motivation to go to school at all, been skipping lessons and group project meetings and just feeling empty and restless. I keep telling myself I need to go back to class I need to do my part for the group projects but now I just hate to see the face of teachers and classmates who are either going to ask me questions I don't want to answer or judge me as lazy and irresponsible. 

I'm also someone who hates to shirk responsibility. I'm the one who puts in lots of effort into schoolwork and stay up as late as the entire night to finish my work. Not a good idea but the sense of responsibility is what drives me to work that much for things that perhaps many don't think as important. I was like that until this year when the amount of stress from school got me into depression and then I was diagnosed with PTSD after the counsellor heard my childhood story. I took a semester leave and thought everything was fine, but then just as I was about to start the new semester, I realized I was being lied to by this guy I met during my leave of absence. I already had feelings for him only to find out that he approached me because he was seeking a rebound to help him get over the pain of being dumped by a girl he loves. I confronted him not once but at least three times and he refused to acknowledge this fact. I finally decided to cut off contact with him because I can't tolerate the bullshit lies about how much he loves me and wants to be with me when he's merely projecting his feelings for that girl onto me.

Everything seemed normal at first, I still attended lessons and did group work, but 4 weeks ago, depression kicked in and I began skipping classes and group project meetings because I felt awful (crying almost everyday) and don't feel like doing anything. I spoke to school counsellor, school psychiatrist and a classmate about my situation but I found no motivation from any of them. I wanted to continue this semester despite my condition because I will graduate in a year and already have a job offer before I graduated. But now I am failing to catch up with work and failed (makeup) term tests (which I missed because of skipping class). This reduces my motivation even more (which is already almost non-existent) and I just don't feel like going back to class for fear of being looked down upon by classmates and teachers. I'm still looking for ways to solve the mess but now I'm just in an awful state. 

Any advice or encouragement is much appreciated.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Enxu said:


> Any advice or encouragement is much appreciated.


Enxu, how old are you? If you don't mind me asking.

It could be a phase you are going through at the moment. For some depression lasts many years, but for others they have it for a relatively short amount of time - hopefully for you it's the latter.

When it comes to getting work done, try listening to upbeat music while working, or try working with a group - especially with people who are enthusiastic or optimistic about things...the emotions and attitudes of those you hang around with can rub off onto you. Also, lack of motivation is a typical and huge part of depression for most people, and unfortunately you have to fight against that. You may also be concerned about others seeing you depressed or crying, but this is something you will have to face. Don't be afraid, as you will find most people are very supportive to those who are depressed - and most people understand and have empathy for it, as depression is more common than people think. Being able to cry in front of others is surprisingly empowering, and freeing too, so it may even be a good thing that helps you to progress, as well as getting that extra support. You need to stop worrying that some may think you are lazy and judge you. This could happen, but people who will judge you like this when you are depressed are not good friends, so just ignore them and find better people to hang around.

Don't try to fight this battle alone, whatever you do. Depression is a condition that requires us to seek out assistance and accept help, so even if you are the independent type you need to be ok with getting help...take my word for it as a fellow sufferer.

If after all you still find that you cannot cope, then sometimes it's a good idea to go to the doctors about it for advice and help.

Thank you for posting in this thread by the way. It shows you are already trying to seek help and get better...very good start!  You are not alone, so keep strong, and keep in touch. I want to hear about your progress.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

The Nicest Place on the Inernet

Guaranteed to make you feel better! *hugs*


----------



## angelicblaze

He's a Superhero! said:


> The Nicest Place on the Inernet
> 
> Guaranteed to make you feel better! *hugs*


That was cute, I clicked it skeptical and by the tenth hug I was feeling lighter and amused.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

angelicblaze said:


> That was cute, I clicked it skeptical and by the tenth hug I was feeling lighter and amused.


Like I said: "Guaranteed to make you feel better!"  It's amazing the power of a hug - even one sent from the other side of the globe!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

For guys who suffer from depression, check for signs/symptoms of having low testosterone levels. This can contribute to or even cause depression in men. If this is the case then it's probably best to see a doctor about it, but there are practical things you can do to help your situation anyway, such as eating healthier, getting more rest, reducing daily stresses, getting out in the sun for some vitamin D, and doing more exercise (especially strength exercises) - which helps fight depression as well. Also apparently just watching sport can help raise testosterone levels (lol, seriously!), and apparently it's also a good idea to avoid alcohol and caffeine and too much sugar.
Zinc is a recommended supplement to take, and look for healthy fats to add to your diet.

As always, ask your doctor for what's best for you.


----------



## Playful Proxy

What motivation would make others care to help you aside from their own desire to get a warm-fuzzy inside or some notion that all humans are worth keeping around? I find the argument, "They'd have been better off had they known how much those around them cared for them." Why should they care about how others care about them? The sympathy of others doesn't grant one value in society, nor does it remove the fact that some simply don't fit into it.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Signify said:


> What motivation would make others care to help you aside from their own desire to get a warm-fuzzy inside or some notion that all humans are worth keeping around? I find the argument made, "They'd have been better off had they known how much those around them cared for them." Why should they care about how others care about them? The sympathy of others doesn't grant one value in society, nor does it remove the fact that some simply don't fit in it.


Your comment is worrisome. It looks like you don't understand altruism?


----------



## Playful Proxy

He's a Superhero! said:


> Your comment is worrisome. It looks like you don't understand altruism?


I'm aware the concept exists. I do not believe people make any actions without a selfish desire for gain in doing so, even if that includes 'brownie points' from one's god.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Signify said:


> I'm aware the concept exists. I do not believe people make any actions without a selfish desire for gain in doing so, even if that includes 'brownie points' from one's god.


That's a very negative way of seeing people. May I encourage you to think more positively? Truthfully, the only two rational explanations for your viewpoint that I can think of is either you grew up around a lot of not-so-nice people and never saw true altruism, or you are simply projecting your feelings on everyone else. Whatever the case, it is possible to change our thinking.


----------



## Choice

Signify said:


> They'd have been better off had they known how much those around them cared for them." The sympathy of others doesn't grant one value in society, nor does it remove the fact that some simply don't fit into it.


It's not just sympathy - it's perspective. Depression = often overly negative view of one self. People who love you can often see good qualities in you can be built upon even if you're blind to them because you're so focused on the negative stuff. // and if you see how much other people care for you - the general you, you'd see that there are people willing to help, just to offer you more options to get you moving on your own feet maybe a tiny bit easier for a little bit longer, after knowing who to ask. Depression = often shrink into yourself / see help as undeserved / think no one cares or that they hate you (often but not always biased view of reality) ... or maybe it's the guilt trip for some people --- not wanting to let peopel who love them down (yeah it's emotional manipulation, but I'd resort to it all the fucking time if it actually worked on my suicidal buddy as long as I can keep them alive)

I don't believe in true altruism either, it's just who gives a fuck as long as it's beneficial both ways? person 1 gets good image of themselves as someone who is a source of strength and support / or more morally righteous or wtv, person 2 receives a boost to mood?


----------



## Playful Proxy

Choice said:


> I don't believe in true altruism either, it's just who gives a fuck as long as it's beneficial both ways? person 1 gets good image of themselves as someone who is a source of strength and support / or more morally righteous or wtv, person 2 receives a boost to mood?


But if person 1 sees through person 2's 'comfort' to their actual motives, such comfort then becomes void and null. Also, in some cases, it may not even be an overly pessimistic view of oneself, more of just a "What's the point? This has been done and will be done by at least another 7 billion people.".


----------



## RoadLessTravelled

I've not read the full thread so someone may have posted this already, I find meditation and mindfulness very helpful in managing depression.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Found a chance to get on. Here's some music to share:


----------



## Playful Proxy

One thing I've always been kind of curious about is how there are lots of videos concerning those who want to overcome suicidal thoughts. From what I've noticed, many people who are don't care about getting rid of it. They see their existence as the problem, not the fact they want to end it. Are the ones who consider it as not only an acceptable option, but begin to not even mind that far gone?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Signify said:


> One thing I've always been kind of curious about is how there are lots of videos concerning those who want to overcome suicidal thoughts. From what I've noticed, many people who are don't care about getting rid of it. They see their existence as the problem, not the fact they want to end it. Are the ones who consider it as not only an acceptable option, but begin to not even mind that far gone?


I wouldn't say that. I've spent years in the deep and I'm doing really good for the most part now. Whatever the case, we can always progress out of it, no matter how "far gone" we perceive ourselves to be, as our brains have an amazing ability to repair themselves from this sort of thing.

Find what works for you, and realize that it won't happen over night, but could take you years to get back on your feet...but always know that you can get back on your feet, and many people can testify to this.


----------



## Jslozzy

Many of my friends suffer with some sort of depression. I always give the advice to get in touch with your soul / spirit. I read books about spirituality and self-betterment and it gives me a sense of unity with the world. I think a lot of depression comes from the feeling of isolation or lack of connection with the world you live in. Also, I think it's important to filter out thoughts that focus too intensely on yourself and your relationship with the world, and instead direct that focus to obtaining knowledge and being curious. Any self-disparaging thoughts are really counterproductive to feeling wholesome, and I think that curiosity takes you out of your own spotlight.


----------



## zombiefishy

I'm glad chocolate was on the list~ :blushed:


----------



## Polexia

When I find my self getting depressed and it gets to the point where I NEED to get out of it, I dig out a journal and put my pen to paper. Writing about the issues I'm having and sort out what is the depression talking and what should you be concerned about.

Yoga helps (you can even find videos on youtube that are directed towards individuals who are depressed and/or anxious) there are exercises you can do, physically, that can help the body and the mind level and can help you with some of the affects of depression.

Taking walks and physical movement is imporant (dopamine release can have a good effect) LOL although it doesn't help to take a 30 min walk once or do yoga twice and hope it will have a lasting effect. Most likely it will not. You need to make sometime and do it on a regular basis over a short period of time. 

Also focus on things that gives you a sense of joy. 

If its bad enough (and especially if you have gotten to a point where suicidal thoughts are occuring) then maybe talking to someone is in order. It's important to find a health-care professional or therapist with who you have good chemistry though. If you're going to talk to a person about such a heavy issue: It doesn't help to talk with a person you don't like/respect or a person who gives you bad vibes. 

PS: I DID NOT read through all of the pages, so some of these things OR all of them might have been mentioned earlier.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I forgot about this one:






It's interesting how strongly many of us are effected by the opinions of others, which certainly can bring us down - especially if we hear negative comments over and over again. Just remember that people who deliberately put you down all the time are insecure about themselves, and possibly even jealous of you, so don't let that get to you, and don't spend time with people who make you feel worse.


----------



## Mercutio




----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's some news on how an advance in technology may be able to cure depression, tho this is likely to also be controversial (and I don't imagine it'd be cheap):


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Keeping you all informed. 

Here's an episode of Dnews on Facebook and its link to depression:


----------



## seasofme

*Avoid alcohol* I never thought that alcohol can more depress you? I thought it make only the depression better. I have not a depression or something like that but I was curious to this thread


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Rumbelle said:


> *Avoid alcohol* I never thought that alcohol can more depress you? I thought it make only the depression better. I have not a depression or something like that but I was curious to this thread


It's a common misconception. People often drink alcohol to get rid of their depression, however although it gives them a period of satisfaction, after the high then there is a low. Alcohol does effect different people differently, but for many people it makes them very depressed afterwards - maybe even a day later. It's also not a good idea to mix alcohol with medication (and many who suffer from depression take medication).


----------



## He's a Superhero!

*Expanding on a tip:* Along the lines of finding a hobby or activity, why not take a class or course in something you find interesting or feel the need to improve on? It could be an art class, a cooking class, or learning a new language, etc. Many classes can be held over the Internet if you find you can't get to where it's taking place, and prices vary - it is possible to get free courses in some things, and many courses aren't very expensive. It's best if you can go to a class instead of over the Internet tho, as then you get to socialize and learn off others as well, but then again some can be organized to be hosted at your own place (just the teacher visits), which may be easier for some.


----------



## Choice




----------



## ShadowsRunner

About wanting or needing love...

What if everyone around you treats you like shit for some reason? and you're not really sure why.

It just seems like everywhere I go someone is trying to mess with me in some way or something. It's really frustrating. I've been alone my entire life...

And it just makes me really really sad. It's like there is always some criteria I don't fit into, making me not good enough or something. Or I'm too weird or different. It has been the bane of my existence.

I have always felt as though I don't fit into mainstream society, but I don't know if that is ever a real thing or just some kind of warped perception. 

But I've always related more to counterculture and subcultures, but even then...

I dunno. I am like a weirdo-freak.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

CloudySkies said:


> About wanting or needing love...
> 
> What if everyone around you treats you like shit for some reason? and you're not really sure why.
> 
> It just seems like everywhere I go someone is trying to mess with me in some way or something. It's really frustrating. I've been alone my entire life...
> 
> And it just makes me really really sad. It's like there is always some criteria I don't fit into, making me not good enough or something. Or I'm too weird or different. It has been the bane of my existence.
> 
> I have always felt as though I don't fit into mainstream society, but I don't know if that is ever a real thing or just some kind of warped perception.
> 
> But I've always related more to counterculture and subcultures, but even then...
> 
> I dunno. I am like a weirdo-freak.


(I just replied and the internet stopped working and I lost my reply..)

Firstly, I really love your Avatar pic!


If people are treating you poorly it is best to avoid them...especially if they are calling you names, or making you feel like a freak - altho you can view being seen as a freak when around such people as a compliment, as it shows you are nothing like them.

Don't give up hope that there are other good people out there, even if they are hard to find, they do exist!

I'll send you a PM as well...


----------



## Death Persuades

Natural SSRI's.


----------



## spylass

He's a Superhero! said:


> *Expanding on a tip:* Along the lines of finding a hobby or activity, why not take a class or course in something you find interesting or feel the need to improve on? It could be an art class, a cooking class, or learning a new language, etc. Many classes can be held over the Internet if you find you can't get to where it's taking place, and prices vary - it is possible to get free courses in some things, and many courses aren't very expensive. It's best if you can go to a class instead of over the Internet tho, as then you get to socialize and learn off others as well, but then again some can be organized to be hosted at your own place (just the teacher visits), which may be easier for some.



Where to find free online courses: 
Free Online College Courses from Top Universities | Academic Earth 
https://www.coursera.org/

But I find that going to physical classes, where there are other people is better. It's more effective as a distraction, it forces you to think about something else.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

spylass said:


> Where to find free online courses:
> Free Online College Courses from Top Universities | Academic Earth
> https://www.coursera.org/
> 
> But I find that going to physical classes, where there are other people is better. It's more effective as a distraction, it forces you to think about something else.


Thank you for this, and I agree with your comment too. If at all possible, I suggest people to go for a class where you have to interact with people face-to-face...still, everyone has a different situation, and if it's impossible to do that, or would be too much stress, then online classes are the next best thing. You still will get some distraction, and you will gain the practical benefits of whatever you are going for, which can improve your future.


----------



## Metalize

I agree with Havah. Fighting it is pointless; it's a slope with a steadily sleep incline that eventually throws you back to rock bottom (or further). Better to accept rather than resist. Even if you "resist" successfully one day through sheer willpower/necessity, you will just burn yourself out in the end and it will not be sustainable.

But why is the "safe place for the sad/depressed/suicidal" thread closed? Doesn't seem like a necessary thing to do.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Metasentient said:


> I agree with Havah. Fighting it is pointless; it's a slope with a steadily sleep incline that eventually throws you back to rock bottom (or further). Better to accept rather than resist. Even if you "resist" successfully one day through sheer willpower/necessity, you will just burn yourself out in the end and it will not be sustainable.
> 
> But why is the "safe place for the sad/depressed/suicidal" thread closed? Doesn't seem like a necessary thing to do.


Certainly one should not over do it, and one should find plenty of time for rest and relaxation. Many of the tips for fighting depression go along in harmony with this, as even getting enuf rest is part of it. It shouldn't be like a boot-camp...well unless that really works for someone, but that would be too much or even impossible for many. In order to go out and socialize requires a degree of resistance tho, yet socializing is so important, this shows the benefit of doing at least a little bit of resisting the depression. I'm not saying to be always, 24/7, 100% of the time in battle against depression...That wouldn't make sense either. There is a time an place for everything, including just relaxing and taking time off - which do help along with the other things in fighting depression. Even if someone has decided to battle it out as hard as ever (something I wouldn't personally recommend), they should remember that a soldier cannot fight all the time, but needs brakes, they need to sleep, the rest, to eat, to have entertainment, just like everybody else. On the other hand however, if someone was to never do anything at all to fight depression at any time then that cannot be a good thing. The issue was the statement to never fight depression, not even some of the time...That didn't make sense to me, and seemed to me like the wrong thing to state in a thread designed to help the depressed.
Does that all make sense to you?


----------



## Metalize

He's a Superhero! said:


> Certainly one should not over do it, and one should find plenty of time for rest and relaxation. Many of the tips for fighting depression go along in harmony with this, as even getting enuf rest is part of it. It shouldn't be like a boot-camp...well unless that really works for someone, but that would be too much or even impossible for many. In order to go out and socialize requires a degree of resistance tho, yet socializing is so important, this shows the benefit of doing at least a little bit of resisting the depression. I'm not saying to be always, 24/7, 100% of the time in battle against depression...That wouldn't make sense either. There is a time an place for everything, including just relaxing and taking time off - which do help along with the other things in fighting depression. Even if someone has decided to battle it out as hard as ever (something I wouldn't personally recommend), they should remember that a soldier cannot fight all the time, but needs brakes, they need to sleep, the rest, to eat, to have entertainment, just like everybody else. On the other hand however, if someone was to never do anything at all to fight depression at any time then that cannot be a good thing. The issue was the statement to never fight depression, not even some of the time...That didn't make sense to me, and seemed to me like the wrong thing to state in a thread designed to help the depressed.
> Does that all make sense to you?


It makes sense; you described it exactly the way it wasn't meant to be 24/7 (a "bootcamp"), and I think you guys actually understood each other very well. I hope I'm not putting words in Havah's mouth right now, but the way I interpreted it, the reason that it was necessary to phrase the way they did was because oftentimes, depressed people _do_ think it should be addressed as a neverending battle. Both because this is often the message conveyed to them ("fight it, force yourself to do things you don't want"), and because culturally speaking, we do not acknowledge mental rest and acceptance as necessary steps in addressing the issue. I believe in most places, people are told and expected to "tough it out" and to continue "resisting", by forcing themselves to do the things they don't want to do, like socialize and exercise.

For a little personal anecdote, I'm probably going through one of the worst depressive states I've ever had in my life. Yet, I ironically have more opportunities to be sociable now than ever before, and I do act on them, but they don't make a dent because they are not addressing the core problem. I'm also doing all the "right things", but they are also not enough to fix the issue. If someone were to imply that I'm not doing enough on my end to help myself in this regard, it would be offensive and demoralizing. One thing I haven't done properly yet is to really accept that this is something I have to live with, and that I should therefore not hold myself to absurdly high expectations at this point (the kind that "normal" people would struggle to attain).


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Metasentient said:


> It makes sense; you described it exactly the way it wasn't meant to be 24/7 (a "bootcamp"), and I think you guys actually understood each other very well. I hope I'm not putting words in Havah's mouth right now, but the way I interpreted it, the reason that it was necessary to phrase the way they did was because oftentimes, depressed people _do_ think it should be addressed as a neverending battle. Both because this is often the message conveyed to them ("fight it, force yourself to do things you don't want"), and because culturally speaking, we do not acknowledge mental rest and acceptance as necessary steps in addressing the issue. I believe in most places, people are told and expected to "tough it out" and to continue "resisting", by forcing themselves to do the things they don't want to do, like socialize and exercise.
> 
> For a little personal anecdote, I'm probably going through one of the worst depressive states I've ever had in my life. Yet, I ironically have more opportunities to be sociable now than ever before, and I do act on them, but they don't make a dent because they are not addressing the core problem. I'm also doing all the "right things", but they are also not enough to fix the issue. If someone were to imply that I'm not doing enough on my end to help myself in this regard, it would be offensive and demoralizing. One thing I haven't done properly yet is to really accept that this is something I have to live with, and that I should therefore not hold myself to absurdly high expectations at this point (the kind that "normal" people would struggle to attain).


The OP of this thread does list quite a few tips that aren't things we need to force ourselves to do, which I thought was important to include. I never meant to sound like it had to be like a boot camp.

Following these tips doesn't mean you will be cured. They have all helped people with depression, either markably helping or taking the edge off, and it will work differently for different people, but a lot of people who use these tips are also on medication - and they could need such medication as well. I do believe it is possible for a lot of people to be completely, or almost completely, cured of depression, but if they do manage this it will never be a quick cure, but it would take many years, and possibly a lot of effort as well. I myself am not cured, and maybe I won't be, but I like to have hope that I could one day be better. On that note, you are right. We have to accept that we have this condition. How can we cope with something if we won't acknowledge it? And the first step of progression is acknowledgement. We cannot sit in denial about the depression, even tho it is quite a burden to bear. I think it would be healthy to also decide in one's self that if we are never cured then that's ok too. We can cope with it, we can deal with it, and we can find ways to stand above it, even tho it will always be there at least in the background. Other people love us despite it, and we shouldn't dislike ourselves for it, even if we will always have it. Others are not going to stop being our friend, or stop caring about us if we are to always have it, so why should we? Why should we see it as deal breaker for our ideal image of ourselves in the future that we strive to be? That future self we look to most likely also has the same depression that we have now. Finding ways to manage it is what we need to do, with not so much focus on curing it. One day years from now we may get there, but for now we have it and it's not going to snap away, so we face it and accept that it is a part of us, and not something to give up over.

I'm very glad we are discussing this. I don't think this has been fully covered in all the nearly 30 pages of this thread. It's time to properly look at this side of it.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

For those who suffer from depression on a regular basis, please remember to be patient with your family and friends. They likely really do want to help you as much as they can and to be there for you whenever you need them, however remember that it can be emotionally draining on them too, and they probably have problems of their own to deal with which can be very distracting, so they may not be able to be emotionally available all of the time for you, sometimes even just some of the time. Don't let this get you down. It doesn't mean they no longer care or anything like that, even if the depression is making it hard for you to think positively about this. Sooner or later those who care will be back in action and supporting you in a way that they can. Also, the way they are trying to help may be different from what you expect...you may want someone who you can vent to regularly, however they may not be good at that, so they may try to help you in some other way instead - also many people don't really know what to do or say to help someone who is depressed, even tho they want to do something for them. We are all different, so even they ways we care about eachother and the ways we try to help and support eachother will vary, so it's important to try to appreciate the things people are doing for us, even if it isn't what we had in mind.
Just some food for thought anyway. This is a team effort thing, so it's important to cover this as well.


----------



## larahabig

If someone is in depression feels in a black hole spiral and spending a isolated life, so how can we aspect from him/her that she/he helps other, listen music or whatever you mention in your great list.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

larahabig said:


> If someone is in depression feels in a black hole spiral and spending a isolated life, so how can we aspect from him/her that she/he helps other, listen music or whatever you mention in your great list.


It can be a slow process...Unfortunately not all of the tips are easy to do for those in deep depression - even going out and socializing with friends can be such a difficult thing to do. In such cases they should start with simple, easy things that they can do, and build on it, but eventually they will need to fight the depression in order to be able to go out and socialize, or do some of the other things. Hopefully if they have built themselves up enuf with the easier tips they can find the strength to do this. It may still be very difficult, however it's worth trying. One step at a time and they will find they can get quite a distance, and they will see that they can do more over time.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's some ads for a site that helps men deal with depression and anxiety...










And...I'll throw this one in too... 






So here's the link to the site: http://www.mantherapy.org.au/

I found out there's an American version too...






The link to the American version: http://mantherapy.org/


----------



## larahabig

He's a Superhero! said:


> It can be a slow process...Unfortunately not all of the tips are easy to do for those in deep depression - even going out and socializing with friends can be such a difficult thing to do. In such cases they should start with simple, easy things that they can do, and build on it, but eventually they will need to fight the depression in order to be able to go out and socialize, or do some of the other things. Hopefully if they have built themselves up enuf with the easier tips they can find the strength to do this. It may still be very difficult, however it's worth trying. One step at a time and they will find they can get quite a distance, and they will see that they can do more over time.


I think old friends who know you better will make some changes, because hangouts with old friends and sharing thoughts is much effective than trying yourself to beat it. I also found some sites who helps to beat depression and "The reboot with Joe" is a much effective real to motivate someone.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

larahabig said:


> I think old friends who know you better will make some changes, because hangouts with old friends and sharing thoughts is much effective than trying yourself to beat it. I also found some sites who helps to beat depression and "The reboot with Joe" is a much effective real to motivate someone.


Would you be able to post links to these sites? The more resources we have the better.


----------



## larahabig

He's a Superhero! said:


> Would you be able to post links to these sites? The more resources we have the better.


Yeah sure I found "Joe" a living survival at "limitlesssoul.com" , "depressionservices.org.au" hope so this help you, please share your views.


----------



## Metalize

Yeah, problem is, all these "tips" assume that there is no immutable foundation to your depression, that going out with friends doesn't make it worse, or perhaps in cases of people who do have severe chronic disabilities, that they have any friends left. It's just human instinct, after all.

http://archives.chronicbabe.com/articles/957/

We need more organizations like Dignitas, and they need to be accessible.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Metasentient said:


> Yeah, problem is, all these "tips" assume that there is no immutable foundation to your depression, that going out with friends doesn't make it worse, or perhaps in cases of people who do have severe chronic disabilities, that they have any friends left. It's just human instinct, after all.
> 
> Does nature explain why people leave the chronically ill? a guest post by Heather Grace
> 
> We need more organizations like Dignitas, and they need to be accessible.


I don't see how sharing these tips makes such an assumption, and it would be better to share tips than be silent on the matter. Sure enuf, not everyone can do all of these tips, but that is part of the reason why there are so many listed...so you can find what you can do, and surely everyone can find at least a couple of those tips that they can do. Fair enuf that going out with friends can make depression worse, which is why it's important to go out with good friends, and to choose friends carefully in the first place. Same with confiding in someone - it's very important that they are mature and trustworthy.
As for people losing friends because of disabilities, take note of this passage that was written a few thousand years ago...

_"A true friend shows love at all times,_
_And is a brother who is born for times of distress."_
- Proverbs 17:17.

...If a "friend" leaves you because of disability then they weren't really your friend.

And I don't at all agree with it being human instinct, as I know plenty of people who would instinctually stay and support their friends.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

We've reach 30 pages of help for the depressed! Fantastic progress everyone!


----------



## hauntology

-post redacted-


----------



## larahabig

He's a Superhero! said:


> We've reach 30 pages of help for the depressed! Fantastic progress everyone!


Yeah its a great achievement, Hope this thread saves someone life.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

larahabig said:


> Yeah its a great achievement, Hope this thread saves someone life.


And improve the lives of many...would be awesome!


----------



## hauntology

@He's a Superhero!:
I know this is a bit different than the point of the thread, but, do you have any resources for people going through episodes of psychosis/schizophrenic breaks?
Much thanks.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

HorrorHound said:


> @_He's a Superhero!_:
> I know this is a bit different than the point of the thread, but, do you have any resources for people going through episodes of psychosis/schizophrenic breaks?
> Much thanks.


That's alright, this thread is focused on multiple mental illness so I see no problem with talking about this as well. It certainly can be related to depression and anxiety, and it is something that could use more social awareness as well I think.
Unfortunately I still have more to learn on this myself, but I will do what I can to help...For starters, hopefully at least some of the tips can help at least a bit with this, as they can also be used against things like anxiety and stress, and some are good for general well being too.

Ok, resources...I definitely should gather some helpful resources on this sort of thing! I'll see what I can dig up for you...

I remembered that recently there was a Watchtower magazine printed on dealing with mental illness, and I have the link to the online version of it on the JW.org website...
Mental Health Disorders​—What You Should Know[search_id]=58b5fe79-3e5f-4e37-81ac-43a0ab26b87b&insight[search_result_index]=0

I had a search online for other sources and here are a few:
https://www.sane.org/information/factsheets-podcasts/187-schizophrenia
https://www.sane.org/information/factsheets-podcasts/185-psychosis

Schizophrenia Help & News for Families, Sufferers

Psychosis » headspace

All about schizophrenia | ReachOut.com Australia

Schizophrenia: Symptoms, Types, Causes, and Early Warning Signs

http://psychosissupport.com/


I also watched a while ago an info video on this too...







I'll let you know when I find some more on this.


----------



## hauntology

Many of the resources I have found, if not at least 90% seem focused on the families of the schizophrenic individual, but this Headspace one looks good. Do you know if there are centres like headspace in the pacific northwest united states? I am sorry for asking so much of you. I will post once i find something!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Space Junkie said:


> Many of the resources I have found, if not at least 90% seem focused on the families of the schizophrenic individual, but this Headspace one looks good. Do you know if there are centres like headspace in the pacific northwest united states? I am sorry for asking so much of you. I will post once i find something!


That's quite alright.  Sorry I haven't been of more help...I really need to gather more info about this sort of thing too.

I can't say I do know of one there...Surely there would be tho, just not sure what it would be called?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

On taking care of plants, just found a free-to-play game on Steam called "Viridi" where you do just that (Viridi on Steam), figured it might be good for those who want to look after plants but their situation doesn't seem to allow for it. Besides this it seems to be a relaxing game.


----------



## Metalize

Interesting concept... kinda bad graphics though, for this day and age.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Metasentient said:


> Interesting concept... kinda bad graphics though, for this day and age.


True...Oh well, at least it's free. Plus the music is very relaxing.

Hopefully most people will be able to get real plants to look after, but it's always good to have other options.


----------



## Riven

He's a Superhero! said:


> On taking care of plants, just found a free-to-play game on Steam called "Viridi" where you do just that (Viridi on Steam), figured it might be good for those who want to look after plants but their situation doesn't seem to allow for it. Besides this it seems to be a relaxing game.


What if you get addicted to THAT game?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

wxns said:


> What if you get addicted to THAT game?


Something tells me it's not an addictive game.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Need a new hobby that will work those brain muscles? Why not try to learn a language?

Try the following: http://personalitycafe.com/education-career-talk/634618-6-word-language-challenge.html#post20473370


----------



## Metalize

It's just hard to cast off the apathy (which is a direct result of having every attempt to do something end in failure), even if I try to build myself up with a sense of urgency or dire need. That only works sometimes, but when you're already burned out, it's quite pointless.

If anyone takes any SSRIs, what worked for you?


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Metasentient said:


> If anyone takes any SSRIs, what worked for you?


My experience of SSRI's is they make absolutely no difference to me at all. But then I've only been on them a couple of months and my therapist tells me I won't feel any effects for 4-6wks into taking them. Kay. What has worked brilliantly and quickly though is an hour of mindfulness a day. I will take my full course of SSRI's just because I don't want to derail a process in motion but at the end of that I will move back onto purely herbal supplement supports, and the physical stuff I'm doing (yoga/medtitation) which appears to be doing more for me than anything else if I'm being honest.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Another clip to make you smile...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Stuff that helped me:

Chemical imbalances:
Eating more than 4 yolks per day. In high stress situations even 10. I feel much worse mentally if I don't start day with eggs. Recently discovered it's because eggs include numerous nutrients, including lecithin.

Vitamin D3 4000 i.u. a day when not in the sun a lot. (for depression from inadequate sun exposure - so called winter depression)

Loneliness:
Internet communities.


----------



## saxol

I second the Vitamin D3 intake daily. And never underestimate the power of a hug. Connectedness, both physically and socially, are powerful tools to fight depression. As well as someone to hear you out, even at your worst days. To the last point, I'm available if ever one is in need of that.


----------



## Simpson17866

I've found that:

1) Moderate-intensity exercise, especially when listening to music, is extremely good at both flooding your brain with endorphins and at giving yourself something better to focus on

2) a good way that I trick myself into thinking positive is to ask not "what could *I* say that could help me feel better" (which just makes me feel even worse when I can't come up with anything), but rather "what could *somebody else* say that could help me feel better?"

I'm still trying to figure out exactly *how* that little change in semantics makes such a big difference, but apparently it does :happy:


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Time made it better. I've read a few self-help books, one of them called "The Van Gogh Blues" addressed to depressed artists. A recurring theme that makes itself known is that searching for meaning in life causes more anxiety than you would think. But rather you should create meaning. Once I started rejecting this idea that my life purpose is something I need to search for, something predestined, I gradually became less apathetic. 

Meds help too if you can find ones that best suit you. It was a painful process trying out different prescriptions for two years, but I found a psychiatrist that put me on a low dose of antipsychotics that have been helping me function.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Simpson17866 said:


> I've found that:
> 
> 1) Moderate-intensity exercise, especially when listening to music, is extremely good at both flooding your brain with endorphins and at giving yourself something better to focus on
> 
> 2) a good way that I trick myself into thinking positive is to ask not "what could *I* say that could help me feel better" (which just makes me feel even worse when I can't come up with anything), but rather "what could *somebody else* say that could help me feel better?"
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out exactly *how* that little change in semantics makes such a big difference, but apparently it does :happy:


Very true, other people (Most often those who know us) can often have good advice for us in our particular circumstances for what we can do to feel better, and we may not have thought about doing that. I think it's mainly how depression takes away motivation to do things that actually will help us, but other people still will suggest those things, so sometimes it really is a good idea to listen to the advice of others. Other times we just don't think of everything we could do, so it's handy having the insight of other perspectives.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

An apparently effective new way to medically treat depression using MRI:

New treatment helps patients with depression - WMC Action News 5 - Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## Count Raven

Never had a serious clinical depression but I'm vulnerable to SADs. Every autumn this stuff gets on me and the most ironic that autumn is my favorite season. Yeah, I hate suffocating and burning summer. 

Strange thing is that the music that helps me to cope with that kind of mood belongs to rather gloomy genres like doom-metal (Draconian, My Dying Bride, Swallow the Sun anyone?). That's bizzare but it is true )


----------



## He's a Superhero!

We now have a translation of the tips for fighting depression into Russian - thanks to @Count Raven! 

Here's the link: Tips for fighting depression in Russian. - Writing.Com


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

Practice mindfulness, which is just being aware of your self-awareness. This way you focus on the present, and won't have to worry about having negative thoughts or overthinking details that make you anxious or uncomfortable. Chnaces are the result of your thoughts don't matter, but the way your mind is trying to find an answer already put us through stress and messes with our mood. Once you practice this everyday you'll find that you'll feel better and can think with more clarity.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Oh. It depends on a lot of factors. 

Are you clinically depressed? Have you stopped feeling joy altogether? Then consult a specialist.

Are you depressed but still handling life ok? Then go to a psychotherapist but (coming from a med student who's almost done with studies) do not take antidepressants if you are still able to cope with life. Those will do more harm than good and should only be used in the most severe of cases, where other options have been exhausted.

If by depression you mean you have a general tendency to melancholy then there are plenty of things you can do.

I can only share things that work on myself when I'm feeling blue :

- pets. pets work best for me. even when I was clinically depressed many years ago having a pet made my life instantly happier.

- listen to sad music. cry. let it all out.

- be active. this is probably the last thing you will want to do while depressed. you will want to sit around and do nothing. muster all your strength of will and get out, call a friend, take your dog for a walk, take your gradma for a walk, hatch a pokemon. the options are endless.

- fake it till you make it. I have always liked playing pretend so this comes easily to me and it's fun. just pretend you're happy. create a character and stick with it. science shows that fake smiling long enough actually tricks the brain into releasing happy hormones.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's a thread discussing why depression seems especially common among young people: http://personalitycafe.com/generations/572722-why-depression-more-common-problem-among-y-z.html


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

How can one overcome these issues with a lack of support from family/no friends? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> How can one overcome these issues with a lack of support from family/no friends?


This is a good thing to ask and discuss.

First of all, fortunately most of the things on the list can be done independently, which should help you to gain additional strength, or at least take the edge off of it, however it is still very difficult without the support system of family and close friends. It's certainly not easy at all, but it can definitely be done - a person can get the strength they need from within themselves. Many people have had to face serious and depressing situations without that support, and yet succeeded (hopefully knowing this can give the loneliest of us courage and encouragement to find our feet by ourselves). I wish that none of us had to stand alone, but people come from all sorts of situations.
Also, with the Internet and mobile phones we can always find someone to talk to, so we can at least vent how we feel, and we can find consolidating words to give us comfort. I believe that prayer too helps.
Other than the Internet, helplines (http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/397586-helplines-numbers-international-directory.html) set up for the depressed are an option, especially for those without anyone else to talk to.
Keep trying to reach out and make new friends, and hopefully in a short period of time you will make a supportive system for yourself. And whatever you do, don't give up. Realize this all takes time, so just take it all one day at a time.

And as always, I'm very happy to be a listening ear for those who feel the need to vent.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

He's a Superhero! said:


> This is a good thing to ask and discuss.
> 
> First of all, fortunately most of the things on the list can be done independently, which should help you to gain additional strength, or at least take the edge off of it, however it is still very difficult without the support system of family and close friends. It's certainly not easy at all, but it can definitely be done - a person can get the strength they need from within themselves. Many people have had to face serious and depressing situations without that support, and yet succeeded (hopefully knowing this can give the loneliest of us courage and encouragement to find our feet by ourselves). I wish that none of us had to stand alone, but people come from all sorts of situations.
> Also, with the Internet and mobile phones we can always find someone to talk to, so we can at least vent how we feel, and we can find consolidating words to give us comfort. I believe that prayer too helps.
> Other than the Internet, helplines (http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/397586-helplines-numbers-international-directory.html) set up for the depressed are an option, especially for those without anyone else to talk to.
> Keep trying to reach out and make new friends, and hopefully in a short period of time you will make a supportive system for yourself. And whatever you do, don't give up. Realize this all takes time, so just take it all one day at a time.
> 
> And as always, I'm very happy to be a listening ear for those who feel the need to vent.


Good tips. However, easier said than done when I'm non religious and very poor at making friends/in social situations. I feel like I face an abyss, even online..


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Good tips. However, easier said than done when I'm non religious and very poor at making friends/in social situations. I feel like I face an abyss, even online..


Yeah, making friends is not always easy. Many people find it challenging.

You don't have to be religious to join a community or group. Find somewhere where there are like minded people, or some group activity that you like doing - perhaps cooking classes...even if you are great at cooking, you could go for the socializing, plus if you enjoy it it'll be fun regardless.
Also, you can have great luck with the elderly. They are usually happy to socialize and to lend a listening ear, and you can hang around them for literally hours if you want. They'd love it, and they have a lot of life experience to share, so you can benefit from it too in more ways than one. You can find elderly groups that play cards or something, and they are always happy to welcome young people who want to join in.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Don't forget to do lots of stretches today - they can be surprisingly helpful for when you're not feeling motivated, or when you are too tired or unwell to do heavy exercises. It's certainly better than nothing.
You can play some upbeat music while you do them, which can be a mood changer, and is a boost to motivation. You can also go out and do them in the sun, so you can soak in some vitamin D while you're at it.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Don't sit in the dark...Let in some light and brighten up your environment. Changing your environment can affect your mood.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Link to online Watchtower magazine regarding where to find comfort: https://www.jw.org/en/publications/magazines/watchtower-no5-2016-september/need-comfort/


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Two versions of the same song...


----------



## SonOfTom

I think on a site of this nature there should be a depression forum, if there isn't and I'm missing it since I am new here.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

SonOfTom said:


> I think on a site of this nature there should be a depression forum, if there isn't and I'm missing it since I am new here.


It's definitely an essential topic, especially in a site like this. There isn't a specific forum dedicated solely for depression, however the Advice Center sub-forum certainly covers the topic with a variety of threads (among many other things, such as anxiety and mental health), and some very helpful threads that have been stickied to the top so they are easy to find. You can also find threads discussing depression in other parts of this site, which (when I find them) I link into this thread for convenience.

Hope that you find this helpful, and please share with others! - you may have noticed that the OP of this thread has also been translated into several languages, which links have been provided for as well. The more people we can help the better!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's a thread on a documentary discussing the very concerning high rate of suicides with men: http://personalitycafe.com/current-...rsation-around-male-suicide.html#post31814298


----------



## JLwhitaker

He's a Superhero! said:


> Ok, here's a few clips of uplifting, happy music...
> 
> 
> There's heaps more to find, but this should get you started if you don't already have uplifting music.


Listening to these song makes me feel better 
And it makes me accept a lil bit that I am alone and that's not so bad


----------



## JLwhitaker

SonOfTom said:


> I think on a site of this nature there should be a depression forum, if there isn't and I'm missing it since I am new here.


So many people here are depressed... :sad:


----------



## JLwhitaker

Aaaaaa... Really feeling love. Just feeling love. It helps


----------



## He's a Superhero!

JLwhitaker said:


> Listening to these song makes me feel better
> And it makes me accept a lil bit that I am alone and that's not so bad


Awesome, so glad it helps you as well! 
Feel free to share any songs you know too that help you feel better - there are so many songs that can help here.



JLwhitaker said:


> So many people here are depressed... :sad:


At least we don't have to feel alone in our condition...It's good to know that it's something many people truly understand. Also, because it's so common, there's a lot of research going into treatments for it.

~ You can take something positive from just about anything.



JLwhitaker said:


> Aaaaaa... Really feeling love. Just feeling love. It helps


Really great to hear that! And you really are loved! 

*Hugs*


----------



## JLwhitaker

He's a Superhero! said:


> Awesome, so glad it helps you as well!
> Feel free to share any songs you know too that help you feel better - there are so many songs that can help here.


Here<3


----------



## He's a Superhero!

JLwhitaker said:


> Here<3


Nice choice! Happiest musical instrument in the world...


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## WamphyriThrall

He's a Superhero! said:


> That's a fantastic start right there, with heaps of potential ~ going out with friends, and exploring! That's something that you can work with for motivation to get out of and stay out of bed.
> 
> What ways to you use to stay cool? Maybe the time of day will help with this, like aiming for earlier in the morning rather than in the middle of the day. If you live near the beech, you can take advantage of the breeze and cool water.


Yeah, the only issue is that these outings take sooo much out of me. Hopefully, that will change the more used to it I get. As for staying cool, well, I'm a night owl, which sort of makes socializing difficult! I sometimes walk to the store (not hard, when you have no car), though that has its risks here. 

I plan on seeing the beach more often once finances are in order! Seems to be one of the most popular destinations for folk trapped in the valley lol.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

WamphyriThrall said:


> Yeah, the only issue is that these outings take sooo much out of me. Hopefully, that will change the more used to it I get. As for staying cool, well, I'm a night owl, which sort of makes socializing difficult! I sometimes walk to the store (not hard, when you have no car), though that has its risks here.
> 
> I plan on seeing the beach more often once finances are in order! Seems to be one of the most popular destinations for folk trapped in the valley lol.


Yeah, I understand that socializing can be very draining ~ worth the effort tho!
Staying up late at night won't help with getting out of bed in the morning. Plus, how will you get that vitamin D?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

He's a Superhero! said:


> Yeah, I understand that socializing can be very draining ~ worth the effort tho!
> Staying up late at night won't help with getting out of bed in the morning. Plus, how will you get that vitamin D?


I tend to "cycle", without a fixed schedule like those required for school and most jobs (I'm not sure working a 9-5 for forty years, like my parents, is even feasible). So even if I prefer a nocturnal schedule, I have trouble keeping them permanently, and chances are, I'll see some sunlight soon. How much is entirely conjectural!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

WamphyriThrall said:


> I tend to "cycle", without a fixed schedule like those required for school and most jobs (I'm not sure working a 9-5 for forty years, like my parents, is even feasible). So even if I prefer a nocturnal schedule, I have trouble keeping them permanently, and chances are, I'll see some sunlight soon. How much is entirely conjectural!


Do you have a plan on how you can work with this? And are you naturally very spontaneous?


----------



## Capitan

I'm like that too, it's been like that since I was 13. While it happens more slowly in the schoolyear because I make some effort to keep myself on track, moving back an hour or so every few weeks rather than every few days, my schedule still gradually rotates around the day. 

Eventually it starts conflicting with things I have to do, so I end up powering through by distracting myself as much as possible. Engrossing discussions help, so do mountains of coffee. TV is to be avoided at all costs because if my mind is even partly disengaged when I've been awake for 30 hours, I get tired.

Honestly though, the best solution is to set an alarm and consistently stick to it. It's hard. It takes effort, and usually won't work the first time. But it's the only permanent fix to sleep schedules like this that I've seen.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

He's a Superhero! said:


> Do you have a plan on how you can work with this? And are you naturally very spontaneous?


No and yes  Guess that should have been my first clue I wasn't an INTJ or ISTJ!


----------



## SgtPepper

Buy a cat.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

WamphyriThrall said:


> No and yes  Guess that should have been my first clue I wasn't an INTJ or ISTJ!


Any type can organize themselves a schedule ~ trust me, I'm an ISFP! (my schedule does look sloppy tho )

Would you like to talk about that "no and yes" plan?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Capitan said:


> I'm like that too, it's been like that since I was 13. While it happens more slowly in the schoolyear because I make some effort to keep myself on track, moving back an hour or so every few weeks rather than every few days, my schedule still gradually rotates around the day.
> 
> Eventually it starts conflicting with things I have to do, so I end up powering through by distracting myself as much as possible. Engrossing discussions help, so do mountains of coffee. TV is to be avoided at all costs because if my mind is even partly disengaged when I've been awake for 30 hours, I get tired.
> 
> Honestly though, the best solution is to set an alarm and consistently stick to it. It's hard. It takes effort, and usually won't work the first time. But it's the only permanent fix to sleep schedules like this that I've seen.


Altho I can't say it's always the case, I know that setting an alarm has been a good idea for me too. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

He's a Superhero! said:


> Any type can organize themselves a schedule ~ trust me, I'm an ISFP! (my schedule does look sloppy tho )
> 
> Would you like to talk about that "no and yes" plan?


No, as in, I don't even have a plan to get a plan, and yes, as in I'm naturally spontaneous.

I feel like I'm stuck in a "mini rut", but be completely honest, I feel as if I've been in a rut for the last few years! A while back, I considered joining the navy, but some family members talked me out of it. Shame, because it would be just the way to gain some independence. 

Yeah, I'm not too far off from where I was when first joining PerC, honestly. It gets me upset when my mother and brothers talk about getting on disability. I think some folk are terrified at the idea of me "leaving" and never looking back. 

PS I thought you were typed as ENFP??


----------



## He's a Superhero!

WamphyriThrall said:


> No, as in, I don't even have a plan to get a plan, and yes, as in I'm naturally spontaneous.
> 
> I feel like I'm stuck in a "mini rut", but be completely honest, I feel as if I've been in a rut for the last few years! A while back, I considered joining the navy, but some family members talked me out of it. Shame, because it would be just the way to gain some independence.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not too far off from where I was when first joining PerC, honestly. It gets me upset when my mother and brothers talk about getting on disability. I think some folk are terrified at the idea of me "leaving" and never looking back.
> 
> PS I thought you were typed as ENFP??


It's good that you are naturally spontaneous then, but a plan as well can help. What if you just tried one out for a month and see if it is working for you? Sometimes all we need in our lives is a little structure.

PS Did someone type me as an ENFP? That's cool too.


----------



## permafred

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Meliodas

Two things I've learned about fighting depression.

1. Stop expecting your image, your relationships, and your work to be perfect. Just try to make them _better_ than they were before, every day aim to do a little more. Even if you're just writing one more line, lifting one more rep than yesterday. Sure, dumb ignorant people will say, "oh, I can't see any difference in your work", at the start, and that "what you're doing is just what I'd expect anyone to do". Just ignore them, as they can't see what you can see, and note down your achievements. However small and irrelevant you think they are - write them down.

2. Stop comparing yourself to others. Envy is incredibly destructive for your self-esteem. Social media has made things much, much worse, as we are now so much more aware of what our peers are doing. But it is a mirage; people deliberately manufacture a false image of happiness and righteousness on their profiles, because they're scared of being laughed at, shamed and rejected. It is poison. Log off, and don't go back. Congratulations, you now have more of a life than 95% of people! :laughing:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Inside Job said:


> Two things I've learned about fighting depression.
> 
> 1. Stop expecting your image, your relationships, and your work to be perfect. Just try to make them _better_ than they were before, every day aim to do a little more. Even if you're just writing one more line, lifting one more rep than yesterday. Sure, dumb ignorant people will say, "oh, I can't see any difference in your work", at the start, and that "what you're doing is just what I'd expect anyone to do". Just ignore them, as they can't see what you can see, and note down your achievements. However small and irrelevant you think they are - write them down.
> 
> 2. Stop comparing yourself to others. Envy is incredibly destructive for your self-esteem. Social media has made things much, much worse, as we are now so much more aware of what our peers are doing. But it is a mirage; people deliberately manufacture a false image of happiness and righteousness on their profiles, because they're scared of being laughed at, shamed and rejected. It is poison. Log off, and don't go back. Congratulations, you now have more of a life than 95% of people! :laughing:


Two very important points, and thank you very much for sharing! I think there's a lot of value in these suggestions, which we shouldn't underestimate. The trouble is they can be easier said than done for some, so would you have suggestions on how to gain this way of thinking for those having trouble in these areas? I know that I've had trouble here as well myself, especially the comparing myself to others. It really doesn't help to do that, but it can be difficult not to at times, especially when you meet someone who seemingly has an abundance of something that you would really like (maybe they are full of energy and motivation, and you often feel fatigued and unmotivated, for one example). It's not that they aren't happy for them either when it happens, but you may just wish you also could be so fortunate in that area.


----------



## Meliodas

He's a Superhero! said:


> Two very important points, and thank you very much for sharing! I think there's a lot of value in these suggestions, which we shouldn't underestimate. The trouble is they can be easier said than done for some, so would you have suggestions on how to gain this way of thinking for those having trouble in these areas? I know that I've had trouble here as well myself, especially the comparing myself to others.
> 
> It really doesn't help to do that, but it can be difficult not to at times, especially when you meet someone who seemingly has an abundance of something that you would really like (maybe they are full of energy and motivation, and you often feel fatigued and unmotivated, for one example). It's not that they aren't happy for them either when it happens, but you may just wish you also could be so fortunate in that area.


The key is to track your progress, and then eventually things will start falling into place on their own. The hardest part is starting, but every little thing counts.

Keep a diary. As soon as you get up, write a page of whatever is in your head. It doesn't matter, just write it down. The purpose of this it to get all the cluttered, random, negative, stifling thoughts out of your system, so you can focus. At the end of the day, write down everything that you have achieved, and then write down some positive affirmations. Don't turn your nose up at this; it can be very helpful because you are going to bed with positive feelings, which is very important - if you want to recover from depression, seeing some tangible evidence of improvement is huge.

As for fatigue; this is something I personally suffer a lot from because I have trouble sleeping. As such, I am probably not the right person to be asking for advice in this area.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Inside Job said:


> The key is to track your progress, and then eventually things will start falling into place on their own. The hardest part is starting, but every little thing counts.
> 
> Keep a diary. As soon as you get up, write a page of whatever is in your head. It doesn't matter, just write it down. The purpose of this it to get all the cluttered, random, negative, stifling thoughts out of your system, so you can focus. At the end of the day, write down everything that you have achieved, and then write down some positive affirmations. Don't turn your nose up at this; it can be very helpful because you are going to bed with positive feelings, which is very important - if you want to recover from depression, seeing some tangible evidence of improvement is huge.


This seems like really good advice. Thank you again for sharing, I think readers will find this helpful!



Inside Job said:


> As for fatigue; this is something I personally suffer a lot from because I have trouble sleeping. As such, I am probably not the right person to be asking for advice in this area.


In some cases there isn't much that can be done for the fatigue itself (or other physical conditions), however the way we think about our situation can certainly change regardless of how unchanging our physical situation is. We've all heard of people with very serious physical conditions who are happy despite that (a certain man born without limbs comes to mind), so we have evidence that it can be done even in more extreme situations.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Another song...


----------



## Ballerina Boy

I think that a good way to combat depression is to find more purpose in life. Maybe do this by never taking anything you do or are capable of doing for granted. I'll use myself as an example: I like words because words are simple, and so because I know that they're simple to use then I can learn them quickly and figure out the way they work to the point where I'm fluent. Like any forms of education, I can utilize their function for different things. One way that I love to use them for is wordplay.

I also enjoy mathematics because it can be simple too. I mean that it only looks and sounds complex but really it's all just steps and which steps comes first in solving a problem. We use very basic math for playing card games or tabletop games like Blackjack and Dungeons and Dragons, so Math and English, when simplified, can make them fun to use. Perhaps the way to give purpose in life is to not see it as an overly complicated big thing of ultra importance, that is, if you don't do a certain thing by age 23 then you will have missed out on everything.

I don't like traditions but I like partying, therefore if I am to choose one over the other and expand it's capabilities then I will want to do that for myself. I will want to party, not because it's considered healthy to socialize but because I want to see friends old and new and talk to people who I consider interesting. I would want to jump off a high-dive at a waterpark, not to show that I'm brave but I really and truly believe that I am. I want to discover and do the impossible because life doesn't demand me to do so, nor will it ever grant me the chance to do so if I don't bother to wake up in the morning. I have come to believe that happiness is not predestined for any one thing. If you want happiness, then fight for it.


----------



## shazam

Go on medication. Stick with it no matter how unreliable your doctor (similar to me, but my depression was because of anxiety, trial and error). Fall in love with a hobby. Work to get out of there and live. Or live doing your hobby. Both as well.


----------



## nam

make, search, give and find sense/meaning


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Endologic said:


> I was trying to give you another chance to get the joke, but alright.


Yeah, I didn't realize it was a joke ~ not many have posted jokes in this thread, but some good jokes would be welcome. As you may have noticed, I'm very protective of this thread, for the sake of the readers who might be suffering from depression or even having suicidal thoughts. I take that sort of thing very seriously. If they come here for help, I want them to get help rather than a possibility that they might only get discouraged. I think a couple of times someone's jumped in just to troll (and it wasn't meant to be a joke), so I'm aware of the possibility that members can post things that can discourage readers. Anyway, always glad to have support instead.

Would you have another joke that you can share?


----------



## Endologic

He's a Superhero! said:


> Yeah, I didn't realize it was a joke ~ not many have posted jokes in this thread, but some good jokes would be welcome. As you may have noticed, I'm very protective of this thread, for the sake of the readers who might be suffering from depression or even having suicidal thoughts. I take that sort of thing very seriously. If they come here for help, I want them to get help rather than a possibility that they might only get discouraged. I think a couple of times someone's jumped in just to troll (and it wasn't meant to be a joke), so I'm aware of the possibility that members can post things that can discourage readers. Anyway, always glad to have support instead.
> 
> Would you have another joke that you can share?


Yeah.

...

This thread.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Endologic said:


> Yeah.
> 
> ...
> 
> This thread.


Lol!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

A brief clip on what to do about low self esteem...


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I don't know what it is, but I just can't help but smile when I look at this photo, lol...


----------



## dulcinea

I also believe in "depressive realism", that people sometimes get depressed not so much due to an innate chemical imbalance, because many people have legitimately crummy lives; I find, with that, it helps to know what you can control, and what you can't. With what you can control, just take some action, any action in a positive direction helps, and to learn to accept what you can't control. Sometimes life is bad, and sometimes overwhelmingly bad because you made a major mistake you can't undo, because someone close to you died, because you met a huge setback, maybe a job loss or a major loss of personal property. Maybe you were abused as a child, or molested. Maybe you were abused in a relationship, for years. The best thing to do is not dwell on the past or what "could have been", because you end up just upsetting or depressing yourself for something you can't do anything about. The only thing you can do is look towards something in the future and make any positive changes possible, even if you're not sure it will really help the situation. Sometimes all you need is, not so much to change your situation, however, but to find meaning in it.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

dulcinea said:


> I also believe in "depressive realism", that people sometimes get depressed not so much due to an innate chemical imbalance, because many people have legitimately crummy lives; I find, with that, it helps to know what you can control, and what you can't. With what you can control, just take some action, any action in a positive direction helps, and to learn to accept what you can't control. Sometimes life is bad, and sometimes overwhelmingly bad because you made a major mistake you can't undo, because someone close to you died, because you met a huge setback, maybe a job loss or a major loss of personal property. Maybe you were abused as a child, or molested. Maybe you were abused in a relationship, for years. The best thing to do is not dwell on the past or what "could have been", because you end up just upsetting or depressing yourself for something you can't do anything about. The only thing you can do is look towards something in the future and make any positive changes possible, even if you're not sure it will really help the situation. Sometimes all you need is, not so much to change your situation, however, but to find meaning in it.


Indeed. It's like living with a physical disability...will you let it get to you and become embittered, or will you become a stronger person? Many of us have had significantly bad experiences, and we can never change the past, however we do have control of what we dwell on mentally, and how we develop our thinking and outlook on life, and what actions we will take now. Many people have overcome horrific experiences, and you can too.


----------



## Wisteria

This is a good list, but some of them are easier said than done. Such as this one:



> 6) Find a mature person whom you can trust, and open up to them. You really want to make sure you find the right person for this as many people whom seem to be trustworthy are actually not, and it can be quite difficult to find someone who is, but know they do exist. It should be noted, however, that it's also important not to expect too much from people, and to realize that they have problems of their own to deal with - for example if you feel the need to call them at night there is a big difference between calling someone around 11:00pm and calling them around 3:00am.


Why do you think I'm (or we're?) depressed in the first place?
Also I did used to exercise weekly and found it didn't make a noticeable difference. What should I do when exercise doesn't help? Or can't afford nutritious foods, or are isolated from friends and family?


----------



## Cover3

Thanks alot.. This is anectodal but personally i've found several of these points to have helped me cpmbat depression.. G2grab that dark chocolate though lol &#55356;&#57195;


----------



## Cover3

Woops.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Wisteria said:


> This is a good list, but some of them are easier said than done. Such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm (or we're?) depressed in the first place?
> Also I did used to exercise weekly and found it didn't make a noticeable difference. What should I do when exercise doesn't help? Or can't afford nutritious foods, or are isolated from friends and family?


Thank you for your comment, you raise a good point.
I do understand. Often it is the older ones (the ones we should be able to look up to) who make us feel depressed. Unfortunately in many cases those who have a negative impact on us seem to outnumber those who have a positive impact on us...The fact still remains that there are mature individuals out there who are upbuilding people, and would be willing to listen to our problems. If the people in your social circle are proving to be a negative impact on you, I would suggest looking in a new place for upbuilding association ~ look for a place where people are loving.
Different tips will work better for different people, whether it is because of their current situation, or just how their body/mind works. For instance, one person will benefit greatly from light therapy, while another may find it doesn't really help at all, so all the tips on the list may not work for you, however you are certain to find that at least a few of them will help with depression, as well as with things like stress, anxiety, and sleeplessness (which contribute to depression as well). Try to focus on the tips that you find benefit you the most, or at least are able to do in your current situation.
If something doesn't work, you can always try something else (and there are heaps of other things to try).


----------



## chad86tsi

If you suffer from chronic depression, and were only mildly responsive to SSRI's and didn't like their side effects, try NSAID's. Recent research has found a link to chronic depression and inflammation. 

I had a catastrophic injury that required long term anti-inflammatory medications as I progressed though physical therapy. As I got through the pain cycles, I noticed I hadn't been deeply depressed since my accident. I had never had such a long hiatus. After a few years I tapered off my NSAID's because I just really don't like taking meds if I don't have to, and my depression came back in about 4 days. I had a small setback/injury and took my preferred NSAID's again (Alieve) and within 3 days my depression was gone again for no other apparent reason. I've since experimented this and can now say with 100% certainly that I can control my depression with just OTC does of Alieve ([email protected] mg in the AM). It has been 4 years now, no significant depressive relapse after 40 some years of chronic, nearly constant depression.

I shared this with my Aunt (fathers sister) whom I knew also had chronic pervasive depression. She tired it and also had the exact same outcome.

I know it's not that good for my liver, but for the first time in my life, I am alive and full of energy/hope.

The only side effect I have is that I have a higher tolerance to physical activity because I don't have aches and pains that most my age have. This additional physical activity as a boosting effect on my elevated mental state. I feel free of depression even without the added activity, so this activity induced mood lift is a side benefit.


----------



## Zeus

Google locusts of control, it determines your self esteem.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

A feel good indie folk song...


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Another feel good music clip...





Keep thinking positive! roud:


----------



## Lunacik

Get determined not to be a victim. To life, to your emotions, to your circumstances; whatever it may be.


----------



## Lunacik

lol


----------



## He's a Superhero!

RGB said:


> Get determined not to be a victim. To life, to your emotions, to your circumstances; whatever it may be.


Thank you for the tip. What methods help with achieving this?


----------



## Lunacik

He's a Superhero! said:


> Thank you for the tip. What methods help with achieving this?


I wrote this while on the incline of my own presently active battles with it. I've since sunken back down. Currently I'm just trying to forget again because there are no solutions to what I'm dealing with right now and I see no light at the end of the tunnel.

The video was a joke where I was making fun of myself / making it humorous because I also felt over the top for saying that.

In any case, when solutions are obtainable, obtain them; it's a form of taking control as opposed to playing the victim card.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

RGB said:


> I wrote this while on the incline of my own presently active battles with it. I've since sunken back down. Currently I'm just trying to forget again because there are no solutions to what I'm dealing with right now and I see no light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> The video was a joke where I was making fun of myself / making it humorous because I also felt over the top for saying that.
> 
> In any case, when solutions are obtainable, obtain them; it's a form of taking control as opposed to playing the victim card.


I understand, and it's good to have a sense of humor when things are going so well. We all have our highs and lows, so during our lows if we can find a way to laugh then that's also good medicine. Thank you for sharing that video clip, it is quite humorous! 

And you are very right. Many of us are victims in some way or another, but dwelling on that doesn't help at all, but rather we can seek opportunities to benefit ourselves, and get ourselves back on our feet, so to speak.


----------



## impulsenine

eeo said:


> Because you can only have so much to give. You'd need to fill your cup as well if you want to be of any use to others.


I don't understand what kind of thinking this is of yours. Do you think that kindness is a limited resource that you can offer as much as you receive?
I've never heard that before. So you can't do any good to anyone if others don't do it to you?



eeo said:


> Maybe those people don't really know what depression as a mental illness is like.


I guess they know since they swim in it every day.


----------



## eeo

impulsenine said:


> So you can't do any good to anyone if others don't do it to you?


Of course I can. But if it's met with indifference or even hostility, then I will think twice the next time, or choose more carefully who to spend it on next. In a way, kindness is a limited resource because my time and energy levels are limited.


----------



## impulsenine

eeo said:


> Of course I can. But if it's met with indifference or even hostility, then I will think twice the next time, or choose more carefully who to spend it on next. In a way, kindness is a limited resource because my time and energy levels are limited.


I want you to answer a question: do you think there exists something called "wasted kindness"?
Do you need impressive amounts of time or energy to deliver kindness?
Doesn't it come to you naturally, without effort?

I try to find out different types of thinking. I did not think it was possible to look at a "good" offered as if it were an effort that requires time or energy.

So are you able to offer good/kindness unconditionally or not?
If indifference or hostility comes into play, it means no.


----------



## eeo

impulsenine said:


> I want you to answer a question: do you think there exists something called "wasted kindness"?
> Do you need impressive amounts of time or energy to deliver kindness?
> Doesn't it come to you naturally, without effort?
> 
> I try to find out different types of thinking. I did not think it was possible to look at a "good" offered as if it were an effort that requires time or energy.


I guess it exists right next to "deserved depression". Delivering kindness takes a toll, so yes, it does take time and energy to plan and execute it. If it's just a small passing thing, then that's effortless. But bigger things like making an effort to be there for somebody in their time of need to provide comfort does take a lot out of me. If I can't get something similar in return in my time of need...I don't view it as wasted kindness, just wasted time and energy, and I will be reluctant to provide anything like that to them in the future, or expect anything from them either.


----------



## chad86tsi

Having a child is a good example of a one-sided relationship that can be very fulfilling. Same with many pets.


----------



## impulsenine

eeo said:


> I guess it exists right next to "deserved depression". Delivering kindness takes a toll, so yes, it does take time and energy to plan and execute it. If it's just a small passing thing, then that's effortless. But bigger things like making an effort to be there for somebody in their time of need to provide comfort does take a lot out of me. If I can't get something similar in return in my time of need...I don't view it as wasted kindness, just wasted time and energy, and I will be reluctant to provide anything like that to them in the future, or expect anything from them either.


Now I understand why if you make others happy you don't become happy too. Because you don't care about others. You want to receive exactly what you offer and you would not do good if you knew you could not receive something in return.


----------



## impulsenine

chad86tsi said:


> Having a child is a good example of a one-sided relationship that can be very fulfilling. Same with many pets.


It is full of one-sided transactions that are very fulfilling and good, beneficial and healthy.
I don't even know where she got that "I have to get something in return". That's a very toxic thinking. If I had thought every time I did a good thing that I wanted to receive in return what I offer, I would not have done half of the good I did. 
After that we are surprised that there is a lot of ugliness in the world. Well, right because of this: that there are people who would not offer anything without receiving something.

It sounds like they are talking about some business, not about emotions, feelings, HUMAN THINGS.

If you have depression: do good without expecting anything in return.
If you don't feel better, do another one. If you don't feel well: do another one. If you do this 50 times and you don't feel better: it means you have other bigger problems, try to treat those and put depression aside because that's your last problem.


----------



## eeo

chad86tsi said:


> Having a child is a good example of a one-sided relationship that can be very fulfilling. Same with many pets.


But those are not one-sided relationships. Kids and pets give everything they have, that's why it's fulfilling. Adults pick and choose what to give to whom.



impulsenine said:


> Now I understand why if you make others happy you don't become happy too. Because you don't care about others. You want to receive exactly what you offer and you would not do good if you knew you could not receive something in return.


 You haven't even understood that we're talking about different things here.

I don't expect people to give me things in return for my kindness. It's not a calculated decision that once I'm doing this kindness, there better be kindness returned by tomorrow morning at 9:00. But I do expect to be treated with similar kindness, it could be spontaneous because people felt like it, or if they notice that I could need some, or if I'm asking for some support. It doesn't have to be from the same person, but hopefully they will be kind to others because I was once kind to them. It's a natural cycle of give and take, and I really think it's not unreasonable to expect that from human beings.

But if you think that's toxic, then well, we just have very different views on what's toxic. Giving all of myself until I'm dead of exhaustion because nobody bothered to give me any kindness in return so I could keep going - that's toxic to me.


----------



## impulsenine

eeo said:


> I don't expect people to give me things in return for my kindness. It's not a calculated decision that once I'm doing this kindness, there better be kindness returned by tomorrow morning at 9:00. But I do expect to be treated with similar kindness, it could be spontaneous because people felt like it, or if they notice that I could need some, or if I'm asking for some support. It doesn't have to be from the same person, but hopefully they will be kind to others because I was once kind to them. It's a natural cycle of give and take, and I really think it's not unreasonable to expect that from human beings.
> 
> But if you think that's toxic, then well, we just have very different views on what's toxic. Giving all of myself until I'm dead of exhaustion because nobody bothered to give me any kindness in return so I could keep going - that's toxic to me.


This is a contract, no longer an altruistic desire to share kindness.
What can I say but that I HOPE you will have the opportunity to taste the authentic kindness in this life.


----------



## eeo

impulsenine said:


> This is a contract, no longer an altruistic desire to share kindness.
> What can I say but that I HOPE you will have the opportunity to taste the authentic kindness in this life.


Even altruists get something in return - making good deeds makes them feel good. It can be addictive.

But thanks, I hope so too for all of us.


----------



## chad86tsi

eeo said:


> But those are not one-sided relationships. Kids and pets give everything they have, that's why it's fulfilling. Adults pick and choose what to give to whom.


I can think of exceptions to both ends of that comparison, seems like a narrow view of reality. A cat may give everything it has, but I find it isn't much in it's totality. Compared to an adult that is only functioning at 50% of their capacity and offering only a portion of that to me, I'd likely find that adult contribution to exceed 100% of what the cat has to offer. Children can be just as bad as adults, and in many cases worse as they lack wisdom/experience at building and maintaining relationships. Simplicity =/= superior.


----------



## Witting

I have found discussion a lot about fighting depression and I think it can be useful who suffer from this but from my view of point is fighting with anyone or thing mean you will be fell in depression. So Never fight, just watch and find how is you fall in this and boost your understanding to overcome from any kind of depression.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Listen to your body. Your 'gut' tries to tell you things, not just food or sleep, but instincts that make you worry and doubt when you try to talk them away. Learn more, so your 'gut' gets more confident, and you'll finally find self-love.


----------

